

Where are the 17 inch tablets?? - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2011/07/where-are-17-inch-tablets.html

======
makecheck
Screens are already big enough where it would be nice to run some small things
side-by-side. On very large tablets it will be crucial to have "app
management" (sort of like window management).

It's not only for usability, but for the software market. Most developers will
be stuck at their assumed resolutions for awhile. And initially, no one will
want to run an iPhone app at "10x" size, but people would probably be happy if
they could at least run 4 iPhone-sized apps on the screen at once.

And this would go a long way toward true multitasking, because a tablet could
present the _illusion_ of a large-screen integrated app that is in reality a
collection of small utilities from more than one developer. That could make a
truly valuable tablet, since at all times you could display exactly what you
want to use (e.g. a stupid drawing pad app in one corner, an SSH session in
another, heck a VNC session in a 3rd corner and your E-mail in the 4th).

